# fireblock



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I never use it.. got better things to do

Call me a hack, I really don't care :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't on resi.

On commercial jobs, I fire-caulk all penetrations in fire partitions unless that's someone else's job.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In new work, resi or commercial, that's usually part of the insulator's bid.

In old work resi, even though I probably should, I don't

In old work commercial, I do my own fire caulking at demising walls and egress corridor walls. The risk in commercial seems much greater, which is why I feel compelled to do so in that case.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

on the last jail we worked on everybody in all trades had to be " certified" in fire caulking. class took about 2 hrs. was actually interesting. its a big deal these days.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> In new work, resi or commercial, that's usually part of the insulator's bid.........


Maybe to caulk it for insulation purposes, but 'round here they won't fire-caulk it unless that's the way they bid it.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to fire caulk or it won't pass. Inspector won't let insulation in until the rough wire has firecaulk. It's the same for all the trades I work with. I've used both caulk and foam. Foam is alot faster - but not the neatest - I wear it for a couple of days.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

We always caulk fire penetrations unless it is part of a separate contract. After all, that's why Gog made apprentices.

jw0445 - Was the operator of the trencher in your avatar drinking?? :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Fire pads, that's about it for me.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

jw0445 said:


> I have to fire caulk or it won't pass. Inspector won't let insulation in until the rough wire has firecaulk. It's the same for all the trades I work with. I've used both caulk and foam. Foam is alot faster - but not the neatest - I wear it for a couple of days.



Same Here. Your rough installation inspection would fail if there was no fire blocking in place. For concrete penetrations I use the caulk type from 3M, and for all wood penetrations I use the spray foam, made by Boss.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

JayH said:


> jw0445 - Was the operator of the trencher in your avatar drinking?? :laughing:


I'm glad you said something first. LOL.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

BryanMD said:


> I'm glad you said something first. LOL.


I debated, not wanting to look like a smart ask, but couldn't resist.


----------



## bdeots (Feb 10, 2010)

It is straight /the ground is crooked


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I use the black fire caulk in a tube because its like 2.00 a tube while the foam is 8.00 a can here. I use it as a selling point in residential remodel...
We caulk every hole we drill into your crawl space and attic which keeps bugs out and dosent allow your heat or a/c to go out either...:thumbup:


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

By JayH - jw0445 - Was the operator of the trencher in your avatar drinking??

I was waiting for that to come up. The guy I had working for me ran the trencher, took the shortest route across private road, then worked around the tree roots, then worked around the drainfield. Put a subpanel in a shop from the house, about 400 ft. There were many beers consumed AFTER we were done.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We used Hilti fire stop, they send out a trainer and usually they do powder actuated training at the same time.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

drsparky said:


> We used Hilti fire stop, they send out a trainer and usually they do powder actuated training at the same time.


I like the Hilti stuff, because the gun does not seem to clog up. You can use the same can over a long period of time if you're only using a little bit here and there. That's the same reason I buy silicone caulk from CLC in the aerosol cans.

Lucky for me, they don't check for firestopping and draft stopping until the insulation inspection. My rough inspection will pass without that work. I suppose that's why the insulation contractors in my area are just used to doing that stuff.


----------

